# FreeBSD on HP ML110 G7



## Myron (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello people

I would like to know if someone here tried 9.0 on HP ML110 G7 and if the hardware is all supported? *B*ecause *I* have a problem in 8.2: the HP Smart Array B110i SATA RAID Controller doesn't work.

Thank you.


----------



## perlporter (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd like to know if someone know it...


----------



## cbrpunk (Apr 14, 2012)

*HP ML110 G7 with B110i*

Are you trying to use the "RAID" mode of the controller? I have a bunch of small HP servers (110 to 350), and for FreeBSD I usually disable the RAID functionality and set the chipset to AHCI mode and have had no issues. I do have one server with a B110 "controller" (I think it's actually just an ICH with branding, but I could be wrong), but it's a production machine running Windows Server and there's no way I could pull it out of service to test it. You might try switching the chipset to 'Native IDE' or AHCI, and see if that works better.


----------

